# RB20DET cutting



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

How much cutting is needed to fit the RB20det in a 240sx s14? Would the swap be worth the labor ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

Also would I have to cut anything to swap a sr20det? I heard you would have to make room for the intercooler. Is this true?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

rb20det wasn't designed for the s14 chassis but it will fit..so you'll need to do some cuttin and some other modifications..don't know how much tho..

for the sr20, all the cutting you need to do is to make a hole (about 3" wide or more) on the inside wall of the front spoiler for the fmic piping.. that's about it

i like the sr20's better than rb20's cuz it takes less work, costs less, and still make MUCHO power.  why don't you build up your ka?? since you have a s14, it should be in a alright condition..


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I heard that the only cutting required for a RB is some hood bracing, if that helps.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hmm.. rb20det and rb25det swaps are about the same.. visit the sticky on rb25det swaps


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

no cutting if you get custom motor mounts from mickinney motorsports. they have everthing you need, You can even put a rb26dett in it and keep the twin turbo set up.They are finishing up on one right now.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think putting a rb26dett into a 240 is useless.. yes rb26dett is the GOD of nissan engines but for the cost, you could've gone out and bought your self a r32 gtr


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

true. And people would prolly call u an idiot but idk lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i know i would call sumbody an idiot for putting a rb26dett into a 240. i would still give them props for making it work but would say that it was a waste..


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am not sure about the Rb25, but for the RB20 the only cutting needed is for the intercooler piping IF you use the SMIC like I did. Basically you have to get the piping into the right side (as you look at the egnine aka driver side) wheel well. Pain in the ass. I say go FMIC fromt eh get...I should have but I am on a strict budget


----------

